# Egyptian Mau



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone ever had a Mau? I've heard they're intelligent. Do they get along with other cats, dogs, kids?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've never owned a Mau, and have only seen about 4 at cat shows over many years. They are a rare breed. They're a striking-looking regal cat! Here's a breeder's comment of what their personalities and activity are like in the home. They seem to be OK with kids as long as they are well instructed in how to handle a cat and treat a cat, no mention of how they get along with dogs.

What is an Egyptian Mau?


----------

